# oops..



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Got these females in return for 3 pygmy mice, i think their pretty cute even though they just feeders 

Ressecive yellow? satin:

























Ressecive yellow?:









BEW/BEB satin:

















BEW/BEB LH:









I can't remember what the colour of the 2 first is called, i think it's ressecive yellow


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Recessive yellow? It's awfully pale for that, but those are lovely black-eyed-whites! Unusual to see those in feeder bins. And your longhair looks great for a female! My longhair males are always wonderfully fluffy, but then the females just have that light halo. :? An awesome trade.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Laigaie said:


> Recessive yellow? It's awfully pale for that, but those are lovely black-eyed-whites! Unusual to see those in feeder bins. And your longhair looks great for a female! My longhair males are always wonderfully fluffy, but then the females just have that light halo. :? An awesome trade.


Thanks 

As i wrote i just can't remember what we usually call that colour, so RY is problably wrong  :lol: If anyone know what they feel free to correct me  Anyway, i think the creamish ones are very lovely, so i had to have the only 2 females 

And then, there's my soft spot for BEW/BEB in satin and LH  Me likes!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

They look like some sort of creme to me 

Really nice mice !


----------

